# Machinist needed, Chgo area or whatever



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2018)

looking for someone to machine (drill, mill, lathe) bronze and aluminum parts, and weld steel and aluminum cost effectively. I'll take what I can get... Know anyone? thanks.


----------



## mongeese (Jan 25, 2018)

Cost effective ? Call me Brian. And don’t be cheap.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2018)

Ok Troy, I mean Brian.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Cost effective ? Call me Brian. And don’t be cheap.




sent you an e-mail


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2018)

still looking.... Troy you ever get my e-mail?


----------



## mongeese (May 3, 2018)

Never got it. You have my phone number. Email if you have to send info. 
Got anybike parts I need?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2018)

still need *Halp*...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 28, 2018)

WHAT ABOUT AL BLUM?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2020)

still looking, as my GUY too busy with hot rods.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2020)

still need halp....


----------



## stezell (Sep 22, 2020)

@FSH does good work.

Sean


----------



## FSH (Sep 22, 2020)

stezell said:


> @FSH does good work.
> 
> Sean



Thanks Sean, I appreciate the nod!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2021)

Actually looking for someone to machine(drill, mill, lathe) bronze and aluminum parts, and weld steel and aluminum. But I'll take what I can get. *Paleeeese halp!!*


----------

